# Strength Athlete Here



## Peyot (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi. I'm a strength athlete who has been training for over 30 years in the Iron Game. I've been competing for 4 years, but had to retire from Full Powerlifting due to a spinal condition.

I am now a bench specialist. I'm an Ectomorph/Hard Gainer. 5'9" 195 lbs currently.

Personal bests (gym lifts):

Squat: 380 lbs (single ply)
Bench Press: 300 lbs (raw at 193 lbs)
Deadlift: 440 (single ply competition)
Incline Bench Press: 225 X 8

I have trained natural for most of my life, and just started with PH/DS/AAS with 2 PH cycles started 12/10.

Thank you.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 6, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Peyot* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Peyot (Jul 6, 2011)

Sure Prince. You got it


----------



## rippedunit (Jul 6, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Peyot (Jul 6, 2011)

rippedunit said:


> welcome


 
Thanks Boss!

How are those Thai ladies?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 6, 2011)

maybe you can help us out some in this forum: Strength Sports - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 6, 2011)

welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Peyot (Jul 7, 2011)

Prince said:


> maybe you can help us out some in this forum: Strength Sports - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums


 


RAWS n More said:


> welcome


 


World-Pharma.org said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> best-regards
> 
> World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## eric5476us (Jul 9, 2011)

*Welcome*

Welcome!


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 10, 2011)

welcome!!

how much did you weigh when you hit those numbers?


----------



## Peyot (Jul 10, 2011)

eric5476us said:


> Welcome!


 
Thank you.


----------



## Peyot (Jul 10, 2011)

cottonmouth said:


> welcome!!
> 
> how much did you weigh when you hit those numbers?


 
Thanks a lot.

I hit a 380 lb Squat when I was about 187. It was a gym lift. I had knee wraps and a single ply suit on. I hadn't started using PH's.

I hit a 441 lb Deadlift in competition at 184 lbs bodyweight. I had a single ply suit on and it was also before PH use.

I hit a 300 lb raw bench at 193. This was during my 1st PH run with P-mag at 100 mgs for 6 weeks.


----------

